# 2022 Clippings



## Kelly (Mar 26, 2022)

Let’s see your 2022 clips!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 26, 2022)

I usually just bring them straight from pasture and clip the dirty horse for the first clipping of the year.… but I had read that it was easier to clip a semi wet almost dry clean horse. So I gave Stormy a bath yesterday, let him sun dry for a while and then tried to clip him a little wet. OMG! That did NOT work for me. I found it extremely difficult to get the clippers through a semi wet horse.  I had to stop half way through because it was taking way too long, so I don’t recommend doing that LOL

Stormy before semi wet:






I really do have a silver dapple horse again!! He is a work in progress! I decided to clip him because I knew I was going on a drive today and knew the temps were getting up into the 90s. OMG! HE IS SO STINKIN CUTE  dont you just love poodles??!! 
Stormy after:


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 26, 2022)

I tried the semi-wet method once and got nowhere but bogged down. I used to love to clip but my wrists hurt too much to do the Spring clip now so I have someone do it for me. I can do the mid-summer one as their coat is easier to get through. I call that clip a "skim coating".


----------



## LostandFound (Mar 27, 2022)

Yes, I also tried the wet clipping thing, and I think someone made it up because they thought it would be funny to watch. Mine are shedding out pretty good so I don't expect to have to clip until the first show.


----------



## Edelweiss (Mar 27, 2022)

It is not easy to clip a semi wet horse at all! Much easier when they are clean and dry.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 28, 2022)

Tried that wet-thing also. nope.
I plan to clip Dapper Dan after this next cool snap. Maybe this weekend. I bought a new # 10 blade (boy, are they expensive) as my sharpen guy said two of mine were on their last sharpening. After I do Dapper Dan, I will send them off to be sharpened before I do Midnight. She is not as hairy, and not as hard on blades to clip. Can hardly wait to get that yak fur off Dapper Dan. Won't the farrier be surprised when he can actually find a hoof!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 28, 2022)

Started clipping Breezy today. He really is a black horse!  Well… actually he is a black poodle


----------



## rgsiiiya (Mar 29, 2022)

Clearly, I need to get over my fear of clipping my boys. Turk grows soo much winter coat that he looks like a Bison! Then sheds non-stop all the way until the next winter when it starts growing again.
Pete sheds out very fast and clean.

Seems that every year I fret over to-clip or not-to-clip ROFL

Mine are also black under all their sun-faded brown...I just love black horses


----------



## HersheyMint (Mar 29, 2022)

Hi all, I don't clip but sure do like seeing the pics of those who do. Before, after and in between.  Both of mine get real furry. Someone asked me "who are you wearing today?"


----------



## Thistlebee (Mar 29, 2022)

Body clipped Bee while she was under sedation for her teeth float. She still had enough sense to fight me for her head so it's not the best job I've ever done, but it's so nice to see her "freshly peeled."


----------



## Stripe13 (Mar 30, 2022)

Thistlebee said:


> View attachment 46560
> 
> View attachment 46561
> 
> ...


Wow, such a cool shot!


----------



## Becmar (Mar 31, 2022)

With the grain of the hair Oster A-5 #10 blade. Next time it will be against the grain for a smoother shorter clip.
I start with the head first, along the mane line, and then move to the feet and go up..


----------



## Kelly (Mar 31, 2022)

I told ya! I told ya!…. I really do have a silver dapple horse 

It’s official, Stormy is no longer a poodle  LOL LOL I got him all trimmed up today and looking good… boy is he HANDSOME!  He is the most laid back horse ever! He doesn’t mind having his face, ears, legs, whatever clipped.… if only I were a better clipper  

His dapples are coming out too


----------



## HersheyMint (Mar 31, 2022)

Yep, he is a handsome boy!! I love his color


----------



## Edelweiss (Mar 31, 2022)

He is stunning! Love the dapples!


----------



## Edelweiss (Apr 1, 2022)

First clipping of the year for me. Almost a poodle, but not quite. I left part of two legs since it was getting late and we were both tired. 
By the way, that's my hand in the background not her tongue sticking out!


----------



## kimbalina (Apr 1, 2022)

Wow I’m blown away by these transformations! One day i’ll have to do Apaché to see what colour he really is!!


----------



## Kelly (Apr 2, 2022)

WOW! Gorgeous!


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 2, 2022)

Beautiful


----------



## Edelweiss (Apr 2, 2022)

Thank you!! Really happy with what was under all that hair. I think she looks pretty good for only being in training about 2 months.
4 left to clip! But I'll spread them out over the next week or so.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 2, 2022)

I got Breezy all trimmed and cleaned up today. He is my most difficult horse to trim. He doesn’t mind his face or ears, but whatever you do DONT TOUCH HIS LEGS! He has never liked his legs touched. Ever. And I’ve had him since 3.5 months old. Oh well, I guess there are worse things LOL So he got a little “happy gel” otherwise know as DGel. It really helped him relax and I no longer have a poodle! Woohoo! He is ready for his show this upcoming weekend. 





Now all I have left is Thunder, but I will wait till the nights get a little warmer for him.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 2, 2022)

I like Becmar's lift! That's what I need.

"Dear Lord, please forgive me for coveting my neighbor's grooming aids. Amen."

Edited to add: Good luck at your show Kelly! I'll be cheering y'all on in spirit.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 4, 2022)

I just saw this thread. Of course I made my own last night .

First is my 4 month old filly. She’s a tiny girl. Her full brother is maturing at just about 28” and she’s even smaller than he was.

Second is my 3 year old show filly.Just started conditioning her.

Third is my 10 year old breeding stallion. He’s in 100% pasture condition

Last was one of my favorite transformations last year… yearling colt in pasture condition. Full brother to the first filly.

I’ve done 3 more but no before and after a…3 more to go lol.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 4, 2022)

Beautiful horses Elizabeth!!


----------



## Edelweiss (Apr 5, 2022)

2nd clip is also (almost) done! He was such a good boy for it, still only a 2yr old, but has really gotten better at accepting it!


----------



## Kelly (Apr 6, 2022)

What a handsome boy!!  Love his blue eye


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 6, 2022)

All of your horses are looking sharp and gorgeous!

We still have pretty chilly nights (around 30) and snow showers so my little gang is still looking wooly along with an added touch of mud just to switch things up!

If any of you ever feel badly about your clipping let me know and I will send a photo from our barn….you’ll immediately feel so much better!


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 6, 2022)

He is beautiful


----------



## Edelweiss (Apr 6, 2022)

Kelly said:


> What a handsome boy!! ♥ Love his blue eye ♥


Thank you everyone! @Kelly There are 2 of those blue eyes! Well 1.5. That horse is a character!
Obviously no one is in perfect shape yet, but that's why I'm clipping. Need to see what is under that hair and it's been in the 80's here!
I do love how soft and shiny he is though. You can see it in the cell phone picture!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 6, 2022)

Edelweiss said:


> 2nd clip is also (almost) done! He was such a good boy for it, still only a 2yr old, but has really gotten better at accepting it!
> View attachment 46641
> 
> View attachment 46642


The white marking on his forehead!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 6, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> All of your horses are looking sharp and gorgeous!
> 
> We still have pretty chilly nights (around 30) and snow showers so my little gang is still looking wooly along with an added touch of mud just to switch things up!
> 
> If any of you ever feel badly about your clipping let me know and I will send a photo from our barn….you’ll immediately feel so much better!


No clipping here yet either. Maybe after the nip this weekend. Spring is so unpredictable.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 6, 2022)

Hehehe. I outsmarted Cappy. The vet was out for coggins tests and sheath cleaning. Cappy had some happy juice and after the vet left I whipped out my trusty clippers and did his entire face . The rest of him gets sheared on Sunday. The "rest of him" is easy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 12, 2022)

I clipped Dapper Dan yesterday. Nights have been nippy so I put it off. My sister came over with her clippers to help me finish him off. I could tell he felt really weird about having no hair. I put the fly sheet on him and I think he was happier. I had been a little worried about his weight, but I think he looks fine.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Apr 12, 2022)

I imagine they do feel weird at first. I had a miniature horse and a dog that changed how they interacted with the world after they were clipped. The mini quit walking through electric fences (I don't think he could feel it at all he was so wooly) and the dog quit being a bully to her companions. Has anyone else ever noticed a change in behavior?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 12, 2022)

And, have you noticed you need a halter two sizes smaller after they are clipped!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 13, 2022)

Well, it happens every year. I had to go out and put the blanket on Dapper Dan this morning because a north wind came howling through. If I'd only waited a couple more days to clip him... Why do people like spring? It is the most unpredictable season.


----------



## Edelweiss (Apr 13, 2022)

Clipped my beautiful stallion yesterday. Finished right before the thunderstorms came in, so wasn't able to get the best pictures. I'm so happy with how he looks though!


----------



## Kelly (Apr 24, 2022)

It’s official, Thunder is a poodle! I started clipping him today and will finish him up later this week. I swear the smaller the horse the more hair they have! Thunders belly was like trying to clip through pure cotton!

Thunder Before:






Thunder during:






He is silver dapple! Thunder after:






I assure you Thunder didn’t loose any weight over winter


----------



## Edelweiss (Apr 24, 2022)

Finally got the last two horses to clip done! The semi wet method did work on all of my Shetlands, but not these two. The Pinto especially was very difficult to finish unless he was dry and it was a cloudy day, so he did not get finished, but he's much cooler now!


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 25, 2022)

Everyone is looking absolutely gorgeous!

A lot of clipping for you Edelweiss but now you can kick back and just admire the view!  

Thunder is a silver dapple?  He looks great!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 25, 2022)

Kelly said:


> It’s official, Thunder is a poodle! I started clipping him today and will finish him up later this week. I swear the smaller the horse the more hair they have! Thunders belly was like trying to clip through pure cotton!
> 
> Thunder Before:
> View attachment 46953
> ...


Those dapples really show up now!


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 25, 2022)

Your horses are beautiful ❣ 
Thunder is as cute as ever❣


----------



## Edelweiss (Apr 25, 2022)

Thunder looks great @Kelly ! Love his color!



MaryFlora said:


> A lot of clipping for you Edelweiss but now you can kick back and just admire the view!


I wish! Clipping marks the end of our break from working with neck sweats. Now I can see just how fat those necks are!


----------



## Kelly (May 14, 2022)

I didnt clip him again but WOW Thunder has darkened up ever so beautifully  and yep he is still a poodle


----------



## HersheyMint (May 14, 2022)

He is beautiful


----------



## MaryFlora (May 14, 2022)

Beautiful boy and the darker gray sets off those dapples!

I love seeing how the minis coats change over the year, sometimes subtly and other times you think you have a new horse in the pasture!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 8, 2022)

I didn’t clip Stormy again but dang is he darkening up so nicely! ♥♥ This has to be my favorite color of him, dark almost black with the white mane and tail, I just love it! ♥♥


----------

